# Xbox One: external storage won’t be supported at launch



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One: external storage won’t be supported at launch*

Xbox One will not allow you to add external storage for games or media installs at launch, Microsoft has confirmed.










The news comes from the latest Major Nelson podcast. Answering a fan question at PAX about the feature, he said: “The future plan is for definitely to support external storage much like we do on the Xbox 360.

“My understanding is that feature will not be there at launch because the team is working on some other things, but it definitely is on the list. I don’t know when it will come in though.”

Xbox One will ship with a 500Gb internal hard drive, and it was confirmed back in May that users can’t replace the internal drive.

Sony has said it will allow users to change their internal PS4 hard drives come launch.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

seriously? ANOTHER non removable hard drive M$??? it's like they WANT to take second seat this year again.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Mike, did you hear that loud thud (sound of second shoe dropping) or was it just me.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL, it fell on top of me I swear


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't understand the logic behind this....I really don't, while 500Gbs sounds like a lot it really isn't when you factor in other data besides game saves and apps. I have 750Gbs of music on a 1TB external which isn't supported by the XB1 at launch or until whenever man I was sure I would find positive and uplifting stories about XB1 since there was a lot of negative ones last week.....so much for that.

P.S. 

Lucky for you it was just a shoe..LOL


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

their strategy is HONESTLY puzzling. I REALLY wanted to like the x one this time and hoped that they had learned from their mistakes since the original X-box was FANTASTIC!, but it's like watching a train wreck. It's horrifying yet you can't look away


----------

